
Staying Sane in Academia - Topolomancer
http://bastian.rieck.me/blog/posts/2019/mental_health_academia/
======
alpineidyll3
If 40% of the articles about your career are related to 'staying sane', your
career choice may be insane? Consider voting with your feet rather than
coping.

Source: Incredibly happy ex-faculty.

